# Port: Pure opinion wanted



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

i know everyone is diffrent and as in cigars everyone has diffrent tastes. Heres goes the question:
Taylor Fladgate 20 year vs. Grahams 20 year. Do you think the Grahams is ten dollarsish better?


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

No. I think that Taylor 20 is one of the best Port's out there that is not a Vintage Port. It is actually my favorite Tawny period.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

volfan said:


> No. I think that Taylor 20 is one of the best Port's out there that is not a Vintage Port. It is actually my favorite Tawny period.


:tpd: Taylor Fladgate 20 is a wonderful port and very reasonably priced. If you ever get the chance... try the 30 year old. For a vintage... the 1977 is available for about 200 bucks. Nectar, pure nectar.

My favorite, (any time the mood strikes), tawny is produced at a TINY winery in the Napa Valley. You can't buy it in stores. I will not divulge the name as they only release a few thousand cases a year.

Robert :al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Grahams is known for a sweeter style, where the Taylor has peppery smoke hints. Both are excellent tawnys. There's no winner between the two, but I would say the Taylor is more popular. Ramos Pinto, Dow, and Ferreira also make great 20 year tawnys.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I just picked up a bottle of Graham's Six Grapes Reserve Porto. It will be my very first port ever. I plan to open it next weekend. Any opinions and comments about Graham's Six Grapes will be appreciated. Also, should Port be served at room temp or chilled?

Johnny


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Grahams is known for a sweeter style, where the Taylor has peppery smoke hints. Both are excellent tawnys. There's no winner between the two, but I would say the Taylor is more popular. Ramos Pinto, Dow, and Ferreira also make great 20 year tawnys.


Moses.. I just tried a glass of the Ramos Pinto 20 year tawny last night at a friend's house. I couldn't remember the name until you mentioned. It was a superb Port enjoyed with a Cabaiguan. Tart and sweet with an excellent bouquet.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Graham's Six Grapes Reserve Porto. It will be my very first port ever. I plan to open it next weekend. Any opinions and comments about Graham's Six Grapes will be appreciated. Also, should Port be served at room temp or chilled?
> 
> Johnny


Served slightly chilled, maybe 10-15 degrees cooler than the room. Open the bottle 6-10 hours before serving if possible. You could even open it now, take a tasting glass and cap it for the weekend. It should be perfect for the weekend.

I usually put it in the freezer for 20 minutes or so before serving time.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

khubli said:


> Moses.. I just tried a glass of the Ramos Pinto 20 year tawny last night at a friend's house. I couldn't remember the name until you mentioned. It was a superb Port enjoyed with a Cabaiguan. Tart and sweet with an excellent bouquet.


Good to know. It's been a real long time since I had their tawny, but people talk about it as being one of the best. I have several cases of the Ramos 85 vintage that I just love.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Served slightly chilled, maybe 10-15 degrees cooler than the room. Open the bottle 6-10 hours before serving if possible. You could even open it now, take a tasting glass and cap it for the weekend. It should be perfect for the weekend.
> 
> I usually put it in the freezer for 20 minutes or so before serving time.


Thanks for the information. Is that a decent beginner's Port?

Johnny


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Thanks for the information. Is that a decent beginner's Port?
> 
> Johnny


It's OK, bet you'll enjoy none-the-less. I would next consider Noval, Ferreira, or Warre's LBV (all in a similar price range). All of which, like vintage port should be decanted through cheesecloth or the like.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> It's OK, bet you'll enjoy none-the-less. I would next consider Noval, Ferreira, or Warre's LBV (all in a similar price range). All of which, like vintage port should be decanted through cheesecloth or the like.


Thanks again for the suggestions. Unfortunately, there is only one big liquor store chain in the Las Vegas/Henderson/Summerlin Areas, and that is Lee's Liquor. They have six or seven large outlet stores and they do have a lot of everything. However, if they don't have what your looking for, you probably won't find it, in the area. I do recall seeing Noval and Dow in the LBV section, however, I do not recall the other two you mentioned.

Can you recommend a reasonable and reliable online vendor for wines & Ports?

Johnny


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Thanks again for the suggestions. Unfortunately, there is only one big liquor store chain in the Las Vegas/Henderson/Summerlin Areas, and that is Lee's Liquor. They have six or seven large outlet stores and they do have a lot of everything. However, if they don't have what your looking for, you probably won't find it, in the area. I do recall seeing Noval and Dow in the LBV section, however, I do not recall the other two you mentioned.
> 
> Can you recommend a reasonable and reliable online vendor for wines & Ports?
> 
> Johnny


Make sure to open the 6 Grapes a day before serving. Decant into a pitcher, then back into the bottle. Keep the bottle in the fridge until 1-2 hours before serving. The 6 Grapes will be showing its best then.

Online you'll get killed with shipping unless you do at least a case. Try http://www.wine-searcher.com. I am sure you can find other stuff in the Vegas area. Talk to the Sommeliers at some of the restaurants and maybe you can work something out with them? Port is something that unites fans like no other drink.


----------

